# Symbol indicating an abbreviation in Hebrew



## talmid

090308                                   1638

G'Day!

1.After an abbreviation in Hebrew, a symbol similar to a French grave accent  is normally written

~as in, for example:    
                        בית ספר    -   ב*ס    :     *גברת - גב

I can't type it, as the symbol doesn't seem to appear on the keyboard

2. Could anyone please tell me me:
a. What this symbol is called in Hebrew
b. Where exactly  it appears on a standard Hebrew keyboard 
(presumabbly typed via use of the shift key ??)

Thank you


----------



## בעל-חלומות

There are two different symbols. We use one when shortening a word, and another when shortening a phrase with more than one word.

For shortening a word like גברת in your example, we use a גרש (garesh) which looks like this: '
 גברת --> גב' 

For shortening more than one word like in בית ספר we use גרשיים (gershaim) before the last letter:
בית ספר --> בי"ס 

I will be surprised if these signs don't exist on an English keyboard. In Hebrew keyboards, the garesh is on where W is on English keyboards and for the gershaim you press shift and "comma".


----------



## JaiHare

בעל-חלומות said:


> There are two different symbols. We use one when shortening a word, and another when shortening a phrase with more than one word.
> 
> For shortening a word like גברת in your example, we use a גרש (garesh) which looks like this: '
> גברת --> גב'
> 
> For shortening more than one word like in בית ספר we use גרשיים (gershaim) before the last letter:
> בית ספר --> בי"ס
> 
> I will be surprised if these signs don't exist on an English keyboard. In Hebrew keyboards, the garesh is on where W is on English keyboards and for the gershaim you press shift and "comma".



 Well, technically the geresh (׳) and gershaim (״) are not the same as the quote symbols (' and " respectively). The geresh can be found by holding the ALT key while entering the numbers 0215 on the number pad. Additionally, the gershaim can be found by entering 0216. Thus:

גב׳ and בי״ס, respectively.

JaiHare

P.S. Everyone seems to use the quotes in Israel, but the gershaim are put in the keyboard layout (see the character map) on purpose. There geresh is NOT an apostrophe.


----------



## reeboka2020

please translate me in english this phrase - יוחנה אני אוהב אותך
or this - Ani ma amin be'emuna sheleima beviat ha'Mashiah. Ve af al pi she'hitmamea, ahake lo be'hol iom she'iavo
Thank you


----------



## Mjolnir

Here's a nice explanation of גרש וגרשיים.


----------



## talmid

100308                           0355

Hi!

I havent yet succeeded  in finding the  way to reproduce the correct symbols on my laptop- & I did -using both Hebrew & English keyboards- try 0215 & 0216,too- but I will continue experimenting

Thanks to everyone for the explanations.


----------



## אדם

Are you on a Windows computer or a Mac computer?

On Mac (I'm not sure about Windows, but you can check) when in Hebrew you would hit option (probably alt on Windows) and then c (ב on the actual keboard) to get ” and b (נ) to get ’.

You can also get “ and ‘.. anyone know what that is used for?

I'll check to make sure how to do it on Windows tomorrow (I'll be using one) and I'll let you know if you don't figure it out.


----------



## JaiHare

talmid said:


> 100308                           0355 *<< WHERE DID THESE NUMBERS COME FROM?*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I havent yet succeeded  in finding the  way to reproduce the correct symbols on my laptop- & I did -using both Hebrew & English keyboards- try 0215 & 0216,too- but I will continue experimenting
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the explanations.


On my laptop (Windows XP), I hold the Fn button to access the numbers as well as the Alt button at the same time. So, I hold Fn + Alt + 0215, etc. Hope this helps.

JaiHare


----------



## Gadyc

As tese are both very used character they are low ASCII coded:

" - 034
' - 039

All codes above 128 are culture depended (international character set) and are used for special idiomatic chars or designed fonts.


----------

